# Japanese ATMs to use palm readers in place of cash cards



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Ogaki Kyoristu Bank said the new machines will allow customers to withdraw or deposit cash and check their balances by placing their hand on a scanner and entering their birthday plus a pin number. The ATMs will initially be installed at 10 banks, as well as a drive-through ATM and two mobile banks, from September.
> 
> Ogaiki announced the new ATMs with the slogan "You are your cash card."
> 
> One reason the bank decided to use the new technology was the massive earthquake and tsunami that ravaged the country's northeast coast last year, it said. Many who escaped the tsunami lost their homes, personal possessions and all forms of identification, and so were unable to access their bank accounts until weeks or months later.


Here


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

*tsk, tsk*

Japanese - Always one step ahead of us


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Hmm... does that mean the mafia will be going around stealing hands?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

LOL TechGuy.
I was thinking the same thing.
Images of people getting their hands cut off.


----------

